# I had to call in the Big Hook for a semi today....



## 300 H and H

A Mack CH 613 with a dead engine 70 miles south of here, 10 miles for it's destination. And my driver is sitting there in single digit weather. While rounding up the things I would need to ungell the fuel and filters, I questioned the driver. I have 2 macks and the other one and it's driver were empty and comming back to the dead one. I waited at the Mack dealer to hear from them what I may need. But the fuel was well does'ed with ant gell...... and it had run fine for 70 miles..

When they called they said it wasn't gelled fuel, but an electrical issue. They had managed to open the electrical compartment and wiggle wires till the heater fan in the cab suddenly stared running. They then started the engine and it ran for a few seconds, then died. So we had a clue...

So I called the only big truck wrecker in the area, and off we went. We used the Running tractor to pull the loaded trailer in and dump it. One of my drivers is right now comming home with the other trailer we dropped in a local town.. 

Took it to the local truck and heavy equiptment shop and the old Boy who runs it askes some questions, grabbed a test lamp and a jumper wire and to the cab we went. In a few minutes of testing, and the jumper wires went on to a large soliniod type relay, and the heater fan came on...and the engine started and we drove it in to is shop for the night... It's a $50 part BTW. Wonder what the towing charges will be??

And AAA won't pay for any of it, as I checked with them....  Just in case...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## MrLiberty

When I worked at a towing company in Detroit and we sent out one of the big rigs, the bill started at around $300 to $500 bucks, and this was back in the 80's


----------



## 300 H and H

For the milage involved I'm thinking in the $700-800 range...

The Mack dealership mechanics totally missed the relays inside of the power box in the dash as a possible problem. The private shop I took it too, and the older more experianced man seemed to know right exactly were to look, with out a book or computer either, just an odd look when I told him what the symptoms were, and minutes later we had it running and drove it inside his heated shop. I have a feeling that had I taken it to the dealer ship, it might still be dead, and outside on a -15 deg night..

At least it will be a cheap fix! (gotta look at the bright side!)

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

You got to love all the relays and crap they put on everything these days. Simple switches were too easy to diagnose and replace.


----------



## ki0ho

It is hard to beat good old experience!! and good judgment!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

ki0ho said:


> It is hard to beat good old experience!! and good judgment!!!


Agreed.  And Kirk, wait till you have an issue with the Crossfire.

 No dealership will know how to fix it.  Same solution.

 Find a shade tree old Mercedes Guy.
And put your problem on the Crossfire Forum.


----------

